# The Sincerenst Form of Flattery...



## Pbartender (Mar 14, 2005)

...or so they say.

Tonight, I ran across the glEN World message board during a Google search.

It sure made me do a double take.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 14, 2005)

Interesting....


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 14, 2005)

Wasn't there, way back, as site that used the same layout as ENWorld (or was that even Eric's old site)?


----------



## andargor (Mar 15, 2005)

I must be extremely thick or something, but I really don't see what the issue is...

Andargor


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> I must be extremely thick or something, but I really don't see what the issue is...




Wait'll you get a load of Pbart*EN*der *World!*


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2005)

andargor said:
			
		

> I must be extremely thick or something, but I really don't see what the issue is...




Me neither.  What's being imitated?  It surely isn't just the fact that this Glen guy has an E and an N in his name, is it?


----------



## Mark (Mar 15, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Me neither.  What's being imitated?  It surely isn't just the fact that this Glen guy has an E and an N in his name, is it?




AND they are CAPITALIZED!





Spoiler



_sheESh!  aS a bRIcK!_


 




(I think he did that because his last name begins with EN... as in "ENgel-cox.org)


----------



## Pbartender (Mar 15, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Me neither.  What's being imitated?  It surely isn't just the fact that this Glen guy has an E and an N in his name, is it?






			
				Mark said:
			
		

> AND they are CAPITALIZED!




Exactly, Mark.

Let me try this again...

Last night I was searching the web for any D20 rules on flanking with a ranged weapon.  A player in my wife's Spycraft game insisted he could, even thought every D20 rulebook we owned said he couldn't.  I assured him, I'd do a thourough internet search, if I had the spare time at work.

During a search for "ranged flank 3.5", I ran across the following link:






Needless to say, at 2:00 am, in the middle of a 12-hour shift, this threw me for a loop.  I couldn't tell whether it was coincidence or purposeful, especially since many early threads on the board deal with 3rd Edition D&D.  It was just so weird, that I had to document it before I forgot where and how I got there, so people didn't start calling me a looney, like those guys who claim to see UFOs or ghosts, but can never to get a clear photo.    

I don't think there's any harm in it...  It's just...  odd.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> It was just so weird, that I had to document it before I forgot where and how I got there, so people didn't start calling me a looney, like those guys who claim to see UFOs or ghosts, but can never to get a clear photo.



Oh, right, of course.  Yes yes.












Weirdo.  It's always the loons who post these things.


----------



## hong (Mar 15, 2005)

That's Tom Cashel's friend's board. Can't remember the friend's login name, but he's posted on EN World a few times IIRC.


----------



## Gez (Mar 15, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Wasn't there, way back, as site that used the same layout as ENWorld (or was that even Eric's old site)?




This site was known then as Nutkinland.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 15, 2005)

Original ENWurld is the only true site. All the other sites are just poor imitations of the real thing.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 15, 2005)

Gez said:
			
		

> This site was known then as Nutkinland.



I'm 80% sure it was not one of the numerous NKL/NTL/DA/ETC incarnations.


----------



## Gez (Mar 16, 2005)

Indeed. There were no messageboards except the ezboard one.

http://www.nutkinland.com/ was a site devoted to squirrels in gaming. With appearances of squirrels in Magic: the Gathering, in AD&D, and in other games I'm less familiar with.

It also featured the petition to WotC for a 3e squirrel -- as you know, there were no squirrels in the Monster Manual, which was a scandalous scandal. And the reply by one of the WotC dudes (Skip William, IIRC), with the stats for a 3e squirrel and apologies for this shocking oversight. (It weren't the same squirrel stats as those who were later published in Dragon Magazine.)

As ENWorld was still Eric Noah's Unofficial 3rd Edition News (the famous "black pages") with the 3e logo in the background image, Nutkinland copied that look, except the 3e logo was replaced by a squirrel logo.


----------



## Knight Otu (Mar 16, 2005)

As I said, I don't think it was Nutkinland, though there *is *a possibility that I'm wrong.  And even if it was during Eric's reign, it propably was after the creation of NKL.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 16, 2005)

Want's me to go and sign-up as glEN World-Hand of Evil or better yet Telefone Billy.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmm... my site is called bEraNdorWorld.

Is that a problem?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 17, 2005)

Berandor said:
			
		

> Hmm... my site is called bEraNdorWorld.
> 
> Is that a problem?



No problem, you can name your site(s) anything you want, we are just goofing about.


----------



## Gez (Mar 17, 2005)

I guess I could use my middle name to create ErwiN World.


----------



## Berandor (Mar 18, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> No problem, you can name your site(s) anything you want, we are just goofing about.



 I was, too


----------

